# Quick change tool post?



## Philipintexas (May 18, 2012)

I've been using a 4-way tool "block" I made years ago but I'm wondering if the QC is the way to go. Do lots of you use the quick change posts? Having several tool holders appeals to me, however I can change the angles on mine in a second and wonder if the fixed post causes problems?


----------



## chucketn (May 18, 2012)

I use the standard 4 way tool post that came with my 7x14 mini lathe, mostly for holding the boring bar holder and the cutoff tool holder. I've made several "Norman" style tool posts per Mert Baker on the 7x12 list and influenced by Ralph Peterson. I have a link for Ralphs files, but will have to find it. I dig it up and post it after supper.

Chuck


----------



## chucketn (May 18, 2012)

As promised, heres a link to Ralph Patterson's plans for a quich change "Norman" style toolpost, and one by George Carlson.

http://www.toolsandmods.com/ralph-patterson.html

http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/projects/toolpost/toolpost.html

Any questions, just ask.

Chuck


----------



## Sshire (May 18, 2012)

I'm using a Phase II QCTP (AXA size) on my 10x22. I couldn't imagine going back to the 4-way. I know a lt of folks love? Their 4-ways but I don't miss shimming the tools. Pop one off, pop another on. Dead on with the lathe axis. I use more than 4 tools and love having left and right indexable HSS, a few widths of parting tools, groovers, boring bars, dial indicator, threading tool, etc. ready to go.
Just my 2 cents.
Best
Stan


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 18, 2012)

Aloris one the 9" lathe A2Z on the Mini. love them yest the way to go IMHO the first upgrade to be made to any lathe that does not have one. 
Tin


----------



## n4zou (May 18, 2012)

I've used quick change tool posts and indexable inserts since the late 70's. I can't imagine going back to a 4 way tool post.


----------



## Blogwitch (May 19, 2012)

Philip,

You do use a little bit of rigidity when you go over to a QCTP, but if you can make sure the rest of your machine gibs etc are set up correctly, you won't find it a problem.

The main advantage is that once the tool is set up in it's holder and spot on centre, it really is just a 'drop it on and use straight away' system.

A lot of people nowadays make their own holders, in bulk, from standard barstock, and if you have a little experience, you can make them for a few bucks each.

I personally have about 30 holders now, and a few more specials are to be made when I get the chance. You make them to fit whatever tooling you are using, make a special for holding a boring bar or DTI, if you can get them to centre, you can make them to hold larger or smaller tooling than you normally use (that is what I have to do, I am using a lot of 1/8" & 3/16" tooling in a 5/8" holder, not ideal).

As already mentioned, it is really the first major upgrade people do to their lathes. It makes life just that little easier.


John


----------



## lordedmond (May 19, 2012)

got to agree with Johns comments

I to now make my own holders ( to much variation with the cheap copy ones , not pulling up ) and good guaranteed to fit ones are £40 each so its a bit of 25 mm square bar and away you go the fitt then is down to you

I make my custom tooling eg retractable tool holders ,knurling tools with the tool holder part integral to the tool less overhang ect

boring bar holders to take round bars ( not the Vee type holder ) are not made , so I make them as required 

BTw I use a Myford and the Dickson type T0 is the weapon of choice for me

Stuart


----------



## mklotz (May 19, 2012)

When I started out QC holders were too expensive for my budget. My lathe had come with an indexable 4way so I used that. Not surprisingly, shimming tools soon got old. My solution was to build an array of 4ways, fit tools and shim them and then never remove them from their 4way. Each 4way had its own mounting tackle with dedicated locking handle so no tools were required to change tool posts.

In some cases frequently used tools, such as a chamfering bit, were duplicated on two or more 4ways so that the number of 4way changes required was minimized.

I used the system happily for many years until, just a few years ago, I finally bought a QC post. While the latter is undoubtedly convenient, it's only marginally more a timesaver than my multiple 4ways. In fact, many of the infrequently used tools (e.g., slotting bits) remain mounted in their 4ways. When they're needed, it's faster to swap tool posts than to put together a collection of QC tool holders.

QCs are not very effective without lots of toolholders. For the strapped-for-cash novice who can't afford to buy a large selection and may not have the skills yet to make them, the array-of-4ways approach may be an effective temporary compromise.


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2012)

cdco tools has axa tool holders for $8-9 each so fairly affordable for someone who works full time for the retired it may be cheapr to make a dozen. always choices.
Tin


----------



## Antman (May 19, 2012)

I wish I had pix up and running, I could show you all my shop made QCTP I'm so proud of.
  Ant


----------



## Blogwitch (May 19, 2012)

Tin,

They are at least double or even treble that price in the UK, and to buy just 3 from CDCO puts them within range of our customs charges, which with the P&P would make them the same price as we pay normally. I found out from them about the standard boxes that would hold up to 13 holders, but again, it is our customs charges that are the killer, they even put duty on the postage paid.

So to me, making them is the best and cheapest way.


John


----------



## rebush (May 19, 2012)

Just finished installing the QCTP from CDCO that Tin Falcon wrote about on my Atlas 10x24. $78.00 for the set and for $24.00 got three additional tool holders. Had to machine the mounting plate to fit the t-slot on the compound expected that, also had to dress one of the wedge plates a shade to thick wouldn't let the tool holder drop. Ran a piston for my first engine. WOW was that nice. After the lamp post I'd been using and dreading everytime this actually turned the Atlas into a precision machine that's a joy to use. I've got an Aloris on my Monarch Model K. The CDCO is every bit as good on the little lathe and it didn't hurt the check book. Thanks for the link Tin Falcon. Roger


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2012)

Roger thanks for the kudos. glad you are happy with the purchase. And glad to help.yes the cdco tools do sometimes need a little tweaking. 
For those of you wondering where the link is that Roger mentioned look here

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=16378.0


Chuck: thanks for the Ralph Patterson link. 
what a gold mine for 7x owners. I saved most of those prints for future personal use, if I ever get the time to build all that.I also placed the link in my Getting started in Model engineering thread. great stuff man. 

I was first trained in machining by the USAF. My home station shop NJANG had and used QCTP. IIRC the school had just changed to them just before my class came through the school. so pretty much all I have ever used.
I do have a lantern for the South bend and I started with the 4 way on the mini and had to do the shim thing for a while . so have experienced them .
Tin


----------



## Paolo (May 24, 2012)

I used the Phase two piston action until last weekend now I installed on my Ceriani David the tool post by Thormach 0XA wedge...very efficient...!
Best regards


----------

